# Growing baby. Steady weight gain!



## zookeep (May 8, 2012)

My little Arya is almost 9 weeks old and I'm weighing her daily in the mornings to get a good baseline on what is typical for growing hedgies and so I know how she's doing. I'm also weighing her food every morning to find out how much she's eaten. Thus far (in the past 3 days) she's averaged 10g of food per night and has gained 34g (around 8-14/day). I'm offering 20g of food per night and she's eaten up to 13g and as low as 8g. Just checking to be sure this is normal as she's my first hedgie and I'm hoping to keep her as healthy as possible. She's eating Innova Reduced/ Low fat cat food. Her last weight from this morning was 171g.

Thank you.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Sounds pretty normal to me, but normal varies pretty widely from hedgehog to hedgehog. Babies usually do eat a lot more, so sounds like she's normal in that regard! :lol: As long as she continues putting on weight and eating well, I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## zookeep (May 8, 2012)

Thank you for the feedback, it's just nice to have some reassurance. I'm continuing to track her weight and food intake as they both can be early indicators of any medical issues. =] Still gaining, still eating well.


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

Sophie just turned 17 weeks. The first week that I had her she ate about 6 grams per night. Then she ramped up fairly quickly to 18 grams. Week 13, consumption dropped to an average of about 12 grams. A big shift in metabolism was indicated, because her weight gain dropped a lot.

It is looking like she is having a second shift, because consumption dropped back to an average of 6 grams two weeks ago. She's actually lost a bit, but I assume that it is part of her approaching full size. 

Monday afternoon, post-poop:
17 weeks: 316 grams (11.15 ounces) (-4) (-1.25%)
16 weeks: 320 grams (11.29 ounces) (-10) (-3.25%)
15 weeks: 330 grams (11.64 ounces) (+4) (+1.25%)
14 weeks: 326 grams (11.50 ounces) (+8) (+2.5%)
13 weeks: 318 grams (11.22 ounces) (+4) (+1.25%)
12 weeks: 314 grams (11.08 ounces) (+12) (+4%) (Night weigh-in. Oops.)
11 weeks: 302 grams (10.65 ounces) (+26) +(9.5%)
10 weeks: 276 grams (9.74 ounces) (+34) (+14%)
9 weeks: 242 grams (8.54 ounces) (+22) (+10%)
8 weeks: 220 grams (7.76 ounces) (+38) (+21%)
7 weeks: 182 grams (6.42 ounces) (+36) (+24.75%) (8 days. Missed the weigh-in.)
6 weeks: 146 grams (5.15 ounces)


----------

